# Salt Bins



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok, I've done some searches for this but only get threads on large bins. I've come into the need to get some small salt bins to keep on sites with sidewalks to store some salt. Does anyone know of places to order or band names? The only ones I've found are in the U.K and that's kinda far.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

for what bagged? or mini-bulk?


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

*Either or?*

Either or....just on site storage for either instead of transporting.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

how about one of them 6x6 rubbermaid shed/storage things they sell @ hd/lowes? you could pile 2 pallets in there and lock it.


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm looking for something smaller. Like 160L to 300L for storage.

Like these http://www.environplas.co.uk/grit.htm


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

How about some 30 gallon plastic barrels? Or 55 gallon steel?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...earchResults.jsp&MID=9876&N=2984+5521&pos=n18 here is something i found that might work.  stupid link doesnt work right. click on the storage buildings on the left side of the screen. go to page 3, scroll to the bottom and look for the Rubbermaid Taupe/Green Deck Storage Box.


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

*That didn't work*

Links go to the main page. The ones I've seen around here for salt storage are fibreglass and the ones from the link of the site are plastic. When they are square, makes it a lil easier to scoop out of if its bulk salt.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

http://www.hooksandlattice.com/deckdockboxes.html here is a fiberglass one.


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok.....I have one of those now where I store my salt inside my garage. Kinda big....and the salt pushes the sides open a lil and leaks out the sides.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

I was just going to say...be careful on what they are made out of, because alot of them just won't work for salt in bulk. We made that mistake years ago when we tried using some Rubbermaid storage bins. They just swell and you can't get the lid on them. Eventually, they get so cold that they just crack....or should I say "explode". They (Rubbermaid) do make these tanks that are made out a real thick fiber material. It is that hard poly stuff like the mop buckets are made out of, but a bit thicker. I just looked some of those up last night, but they don't have lids. I have one from years ago that we used as a trough for the horses. Here's the link. 
http://www.rcpworksmarter.com/rcp/products/subcategory.jsp?categoryID=507&subcategoryID=555


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

*Its funny*

...how I see them out there but can only find them in Frigid England lol. The price on them is good, pounds or not. Wonder what shipping across the pond would be.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*bins*

Hey this is some of my mobile storage containers 
http://www.returnables.com/Products&Services/prodcatalogs/orbis_prod_catalog.htm They have all kinds of sizes.... I use the green ones 45x48x48 with lids and lockable they hold over a skid of salt and they have fold down doors on 2 sides..


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Whatever you choose make sure you can lock it or ,most likely, it will be empty each time you need it.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Why don't you just use a 55 gallon drum. Build two X's out of 2x4s and lay the drum on it's side. I can get a pic if you need it.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

mrplowdude said:


> Why don't you just use a 55 gallon drum. Build two X's out of 2x4s and lay the drum on it's side. I can get a pic if you need it.


Like a big Bar-b-que.


----------



## Laughterman (Nov 17, 2005)

We use plastic barrels. No problems. We made a few storage bins for bagged salt out of wood and painted them to match the buildings they were by. They were weather tight and lockable. We had the building owners ask if they could buy them after the season was over for storage for lawn equip and maintenance supplies. Why not?payup


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Buy a dock box, like they have for boats you know, and put salt in there. Chain it to a pole and lock it up. Then your set, and its not a huge eyesore if you put it in the right location!!!

Dock Box is what i'd get.

Check this out: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dock-Box-Boatin...goryZ384QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bobcatuser (Nov 24, 2005)

Take a look at this site they have salt boxes and store all containers.The catalog prices are Canadian dollars.

http://www.plastictanks.ca/
http://www.plastictanks.ca/category.php?cat_id=081 (salt box)


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

bobcatuser said:


> Take a look at this site they have salt boxes and store all containers.The catalog prices are Canadian dollars.
> 
> http://www.plastictanks.ca/
> http://www.plastictanks.ca/category.php?cat_id=081 (salt box)


That there is pretty much what I"m looking for albeit a little large. I've seen some that hold roughly 6 bags. After looking around at the Dock Boxes, I'm pretty certain that's what the guys around here are using. Now a matter of trying to find a place to buy dock boxes.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

You can get dock boxes at any marina. Living in Ontario, I'm sure you aren't too far from one


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

Plow Meister said:


> You can get dock boxes at any marina. Living in Ontario, I'm sure you aren't too far from one


Very funny...I know of a lake or two close by lol.


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

http://www.buschsystems.com/utility.html


or
http://www.valumotion.com/index.php/cPath/700_815_826_9958


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

Groundmovers said:


> http://www.buschsystems.com/utility.html


These guys are in my neck of the woods too.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Plow Meister...are you and Groundmovers realted? You look like you are Brothers...


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Yea, He's my long lost twin brother LOL

Call Mister Plow, that's my name. That name, again, is Mister Plow.


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm the better looking one....


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

You just go ahead and keep thinking that


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

...mom always liked me better...


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

SGLC said:


> These guys are in my neck of the woods too.


Whitby eh? I'm from the Shwa. Next year I'll be competition .


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

*Well*

I personally don't make it out to the Shwa myself. Pickering to Whitby. We have 3 other trucks that go from Whitby to the Shwa. Competition is good, just don't lowball me lol.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Damn, you guys crack me up!


----------

